# www.EASportsMMA.com to show prelim fight



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

EASportsMMA.com to show the Jay Hieron vs. Joe Riggs

This is great news because EASports is really advertising themselves, its almost like EASports teamed up with Strikeforce here because Strikeforce can really put EASportsMMA's name out there and EASports can put Strikeforce's name out there as well.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Intermission said:


> EASportsMMA.com to show the Jay Hieron vs. Joe Riggs
> 
> This is great news because EASports is really advertising themselves, its almost like EASports teamed up with Strikeforce here because Strikeforce can really put EASportsMMA's name out there and EASports can put Strikeforce's name out there as well.



GOOD POINT! I was wondering why Scott Coker is ALWAYS wearing those EA hats!

I want to see SF make it big so we can get other big organizations to Co exist next to Strikeforce and UFC PPV's


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

anybody get this to work?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Riggs/Hieron fight is supposed to be next, the people at Strikeforce decided to skip the Byrnes/Zitnick fight and get right to it in case they ran out of time, didn't want it happening during the bigger draw. They said they'd do Brynes/Zitnick afterward time permitting.


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

*EA is on the verge of losing a customer!!!*

"Why is the stream so bad? It only played for 2 seconds starting in the middle of round 1, and it didn't load after that at all." That was my statement posted in the EA chat which never made it past the moderators, EA are fucked man, all they let get through in the chat was "cool" "awesome". Bunch of commie bastards if you ask me. Then they signed...wait for it....Tim Kennedy!! Yay..umm...what.. the ... where was I? WHO????? EA are turning their game to shit, sign only 1st rate fighters please. EA is bullshit. Can't wait for UFC 2010!! Well off to watch the FREE stream of Strikeforce. Can't believe they wanna charge $25 for a stream when it's on TV for free anyways. So FREE stream it is. Anyway that's my rant. Hey EA, wanna get games onto my Xbox? Sorry you are.........:bye02:


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

This stream did not work for anybody it seems. They failed massively with this. It's like they set up the bandwidth for only 10 people watching or something. I downloaded this stupid silverlight add on for nothing.


----------

